# VAG-COM for Android?



## joe3292003 (Jan 25, 2010)

Maybe Dana or someone else could answer this. I was just thinking how badass it would be to be able to run scans off of my tablet at the track! 

Is there anything in development? Maybe enough people on Vortex would agree with me and we could get something rolling?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/faq_1.html#1.9


----------

